# 

## czopuch

Dzien dobry,
Jak to jest z ociepleniem poddasza (skosow i sufitu) styropianem? Ciągle znajduję wątki, w których autorzy i piszący wkładają wełnę. Jak grubo dac styropian? Czy tu tez trzeba folię paroizolacyjną kłaść? Czy jest ktos na forum kto ma fizycznie zrobione tak ocieplenie przy dachy 2 lub wielo spadowym? Jak to się sprawdza?

Dziekuje za pomoc

----------


## dziubek25077

Styropianu nie daje się na poddasze, jest palny, może trzeszczećjak cholera, i pewnie jest jeszcze wiele innych powodów.
Pozdro !!!

----------


## mart 3210

Niektórzy dają styropian przy stropach żelbetowych, w poziomie i na skosach,od zewnątrz.Z doświadczenia wiem że ta sama grubość wełny jest o ok połowę gorsza termoizolacyjnie.Zamiast wełny,no cóż ,trzeba by go dobrze uszczelnić i zamocowac,np pianka,wkręty z podkładkami.Co do łatwopalności to niestety prawda.Ale wełna może nie jest łatwo palna ale nie jest niepalna!Co do trzeszczenia trudno mi cos powiedzieć...

----------


## listek

> jest palny,


Jak już to samogasnący, a nie palny.
Sam sprawdzałem: jak jest ogień to sie topi/pali,
jak zgasiłem ogień styropian również zgasł.

----------


## brzankis

Pomimo szczelnej konstrukcji poszycia,może zdarzyć się, że zagoszczą tam czasami myszki, które lubią styropian i przerobienie go w granulat idzie im nadzwyczaj sprawnie    :Lol:

----------


## remx

Ponieważ zostało mi trochę styropianu to ocieplam nim stryszek - jako rozwiązanie tymczasowe z róznych powodów, ile się trzeba napieprzyć aby go dopasować to tylko ja wiem. Ale używam EPS 100 bo taki mam, może przy EPS 70 jest lepiej. Nie pyli i cena to plus.

----------


## remx

> Napisał remx
> 
> ile się trzeba napieprzyć aby go dopasować to tylko ja wiem


Tu nie chodzi o operację docinania bo ta jest łatwa, chodzi o to że trzeba dokładnie pod wymiar docinać. Wełna najwyżej trochę się ścisnie i wejdzie.

----------


## Jacek Krajewski

Witam , Zajmuję się poddaszami od kilku lat i robię to w następujący sposób ; po między krokwie układam wełnę , najczęściej SUPRR ROCK 150 , a po między stelaż styropian 5cm. . Przenikliwość termiczna wacha się w granicach 24kw. na m2. natomiast dzwiękochłonność na poziomie 35dcb. Takie parametry powinny wadowolić nawet wybrednych klientów . Folię paroszczelną należy stosować zawsze , gdyż chroni wełnę przed skraplaniem się wody kondensacyjnej , a mokra wełna to wielki smród ha ha . Pozdrawiam .

----------


## civic9

> Tu nie chodzi o operację docinania bo ta jest łatwa, chodzi o to że trzeba dokładnie pod wymiar docinać. Wełna najwyżej trochę się ścisnie i wejdzie.


takie styropiany do ściskania też są  :smile: 
http://www.termoorganika.pl/pliki/pr...R_PODDASZE.pdf

----------


## HenoK

> Napisał czopuch
> 
> Czy tu tez trzeba folię paroizolacyjną kłaść?
> 
> 
> *można dać*, bo oprócz zatrzymywania wilgoci folia zatrzymuje też ruch powietrza i przyczyni się do lepszej izolacji, ale od razu nadmienię ze styropian się wilgoci nie boi, jego parametry cieplne spadają bardzo powoli wraz ze wzrostem wilgotności


Nie tylko można ale z pewnością *trzeba*. 
Styropian wody się nie boi, ale już konstrukcja drewniana, czy płyty g-k, odporna na nią nie są.
Styropian ma duży opór dyfuzyjny dla pary wodnej, tylko pod warunkiem, że jest idealnie szczelnie położony, co praktycznie nie jest możliwe. Przez drobne szczeliny w styropianie para wodna przenika do chłodniejszej strefy izolacji, tam wykrapla się i w postaci wody trafia na spód styropianu (np. napłyty g-k) lub dociera do konstrukcji drewnianej (akurat styk drewna ze styropianem najtrudniej uszczelnić). 
*Tak więc paroizolacja jest obowiązkowa zarówno przy wełnie mineralnej jak i przy styropianie.*

----------


## zbigmor

> Niektórzy dają styropian przy stropach żelbetowych, w poziomie i na skosach,od zewnątrz.Z doświadczenia wiem że ta sama grubość wełny jest o ok połowę gorsza termoizolacyjnie.Zamiast wełny,no cóż ,trzeba by go dobrze uszczelnić i zamocowac,np pianka,wkręty z podkładkami.Co do łatwopalności to niestety prawda.Ale wełna może nie jest łatwo palna ale nie jest niepalna!Co do trzeszczenia trudno mi cos powiedzieć...


Ciekawe masz doświadczenia. Możesz podać jakieś przykłady kiedy wełna jest 2 razy gorsza izolacyjnie od styropianu?
Co do palności wełny to też ciekawe. W jakiej temperaturze ona się pali? Podpowiem, że skalna jest wytapiana w temperaturze 1400 - 1500 deg C (szklana niżej).

----------


## mario1976

> cholerstwo pyli jak diabli i wchodzi wszędzie, pozbyć się tego można tylko pod dużym strumieniem ciepłej wody a i tak jeszcze przez kilka dni swędzi


Fakt pyli ale pozbyć się jest dośc łatwo. Ale nie pod strumieniem wody/prysznicem. Nalewasz sobie pełną wanienkę prawie wrzatku (taka bardzo bardzo gorąca kąpiel)....i się układasz. Wełna sama wyłazi ze skóry. Dopiero później prysznic aby spłukać to co wyszło. Kładziesz się do łożeczka po robocie i nie czujesz nawet jednej igiełki.

Jak kładłem z kumplem wełne u niego na działce i był tylko prysznic bez możłlwości kąpieli w wannie było tak jak opowiadasz. Swędziało ze dwa dni.

----------


## Barbossa

ło jeżu, Wy znowu z tą odpornością ogniową   :Confused:  
jakie to ma znaczenie?

----------


## JoShi

A co z granulatem styropianowym?

----------


## HenoK

> A co z granulatem styropianowym?


Jak to co ? Ma się dobrze   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  .
Proponuję zastosować pomysł *geda* :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2753025.htm#2753025

----------


## HenoK

> Jak to jest z ociepleniem poddasza *(skosow i sufitu)* styropianem? Ciągle znajduję wątki, w których autorzy i piszący wkładają wełnę. Jak grubo dac styropian? Czy tu tez trzeba folię paroizolacyjną kłaść? Czy jest ktos na forum kto ma fizycznie zrobione tak ocieplenie przy dachy 2 lub wielo spadowym? Jak to się sprawdza?





> Napisał HenoK
> 
> Tak więc paroizolacja jest obowiązkowa zarówno przy wełnie mineralnej jak i przy styropianie.
> 
> 
> *na tym wątku nie ma nic o kar-gip, co więcej nie ma tez nic o poddaszach użytkowych*, dla przykładu moje poddasze wygląda identycznie jak u *geda* jest nieużytkowe i na okrągło wentylowane, u mnie tez trzeba stosować folię ??


Jak chcesz położyć izolację na skosach i suficie poddasza ? 
Ale masz rację *w pewnych, specyficznych warunkach paroizolacji mozna nie stosować*. Np. poddasze nieużytkowe, z żelbetowym stropem, dobrze wentylowane. No może jeszcze dach "trumienny" - tam izolację daje się od zewnątrz.

----------


## norbiwolow

a wracając do tematu styropianu na dach skośny ???? może być ???? Czy jeżeli wykonam to następująco - na dachu pokrycie dachówka ceramiczna - miedzy dachówkami a krokwiami membrana tyvek pro - wysokoparoporzepuszczalna - wysokośc krokwi 18 cm - całośc tej przestrzeni wypełniam płytami styropianowymi 18 cm dociętymi na wymiar ( stół do ciecia styro metoda termiczna - prostownik do aku plus drut oporowy ) lub 8 i 10 cm z przesunięciem na łaczeniach poziomych - uszczelnienie ewentualnych szczelinek pianką lub klejem do styro w spray'u . Nastepnie montaż haków do profili pod regipsy na krokwiach i 2 warstwa styro grubości 15 cm klejona na klej do styro w spray'u. ( troche zabawy z dociśnięciem płyty zanim złapie klej ) . Potem na ten cały styro montaż profili do regipsóv do wystających haków i na profile folia paroizolacyjna aluminiowa ( pustka powietrzna grubosci profila miedzy styro a folia alu paroizolacyjna wspomaga proces odbijania ciepła jaki powinien byc realizowany przez taka folie ( zalecane chyba jeszcze odsunięcie przykreconego regipsa od takiej folii - tak aby folia z dwóch stron miała przestrzen powietrzną ) Paroizolacja tak samo jak membrana paroprzepuszczalna sklejana oczywiscie na zakładach. Na to regips i finito ???? czy taki plan ma racje bytu i dobrze spełni swoje funkcje izolacyjne jak równiez akustyczne ( wyciszenie dachu na odglosy opadów deszczu ) ???









Oto mój dach - ocieplony bedzie do szczytów - łacznie ze stryszkiem gdzie bedzie serce wentylacji mechanicznej czyli rekuperator i kanały dystrybucji powietrza . Strop na poddaszu między krokwiami równiez otrzyma ocieplenie grubości jętek czyli 18 cm plus jakieś 5 cm pod jetkami a nad sufitem podwieszanym na poddaszu . Tylko czy tutaj stosowac od góry paroprzepuszczalną membrane ??? chyba raczej nie - paroizolacja oczywiście od dołu bedzie  :smile:  

I co Wy na taki pomysł ???? Dom ma około 135m2 ogrzewany bedzie gazem ziemnym - kocioł kondensacyjny - parter podłogówka , pietro przewymiarowane grzejniki , na elewacje idzie 20 cm styro , okna 3 szybowe no i reku do wentylacji.

----------


## jaremy

Witam. Podnoszę wątek bo ciekaw jestem czy ktoś ocieplał styropianem strych użytkowy. Proszę powiedzcie co i jak

----------


## japriv

ja mam zamiar połączyć oba materiały: wełnę i styropian. 
Z prostej przyczyny, zostało mi sporo  styropianu fasadowego i posadzkowego, w związku z tym aby nie marnować materiału planuje dać między krokwie 15 cm wełny a pod spód styropian.na przekładkę.

dodam, że ocieplam tylko strop (brak skosów, bo domek parterowy).

ciekawa jestem co napiszecie na takie rozwiązanie?
 :Smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## jaremy

i miszka ktoś w tak ocieplonym domu. jestem ciekaw

----------


## pannawlosciach

Może ktoś wrzucić fotki z ocieplenia poddasza styropianem??

----------


## Adam Nowacki

Styropianu jako rozwiązania docelowego bym nie stosował. Powody zostały wymienione już wcześniej. Co do jego ognioodporności to miałbym jeszcze dodatkową obawę - styropian się topi i może się zdarzyć (np. na poddaszu użytkowym) że spadające z płonącego dachu skropliny poparzą ewakuujące się osoby. 

Wełna jest ok ale pod warunkiem bardzo starannego montażu na zakładkę. Kwestia swędzenia jest chyba drugorzędna przy założeniu że poswędzi kilka dni a dom będziemy użytkować przez lata  :wink:  Poza tym o wełnie na forum zostało napisane już wszystko -> wystarczy poszukać.

Nie zapominajmy o izolacji z celulozy - też ma dużo zalet. Eliminuje mostki termiczne, bezproblemowa w montażu, nie zostają nie wykorzystane odpadki, dobra klasa reakcji na ogień - nie rozprzestrzenia pożaru, dobre parametry przenikania ciepła. Z minusów to cena -> 10-20% drożej niż wełna (w przypadku mojego domu dostawałem od różnych ekip oferty w mniej więcej takiej rozpiętości) no i nie zrobimy tego sami -> trzeba ją odpowiednio napowietrzyć i wdmuchnąć maszynowo (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2PUW...hannel&list=UL)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## chare

Witam serdecznie. Jestem pewnie jednym z nielicznych ale jednak. Ociepliłem poddasze użytkowe styropianem  :smile: 
Patrząc od góry warstwy dachu to : blacha trapezowa, łata i kontrłata, membrana wysoko paroprzepuszczalna, płyta osb 18 mm, krokwie.
Pomiędzy krokwie został doklejony bezpośrednio do płyty osb styropian grafitowy 18 cm. Z każdej strony styropianu pozostawiona została ok 1cm szczelina od strony krokwi, która została w całości na końcu wypełniona pianką niskoprężną (tu małe zaskoczenie- tej pianki poszło dość dużo - ale kupowałem ją w dobrej cenie). 
Do wykonania pozostało jeszcze podwieszenie stelażu do płyt g-k  doklejenie styropianu 4 cm między stelaż, ułożenie folii paroszczelnej zbrojonej alu i karton gips.
Pierwsze wrażenia po zimie. Poddasze wybitnie ciepłe mimo jeszcze kilku miejsc gdzie ocieplenie należy dokończyć. Nie ma mowy o jakiejkolwiek wilgoci, zwłaszcza że poddasze zostało wybudowane latem wylewki tynki sporo wody. 
Niestety (a właściwie to dobrze że teraz) pojawiła się nieszczelność dachu przy zalegającym śniegu (podczas deszczu nie ma problemu). Piszę o tym ponieważ chciałbym przy tej okazji obalić mit o paroprzepuszczalności styropianu. Styropian układałem sam z zachowaniem szczelności w każdym miejscu i woda najzwyczajniej z dachu poprzez płytę osb i styropian kapała na podłogę. Z ciekawości dotarłem do danych różnych materiałów dotyczących paroprzepuszczalności i okazuje się że styropian jest jak najbardziej paroprzepuszczalny choć ma dużo większy opór niż wełna (jeśli dobrze pamiętam to wełna 1, a styropian 60). 
Osobiście jestem bardzo zadowolony z efektu który uzyskałem. Wiadomo jeśli zaczniemy wracać do ognioodporności to styropian po prostu zniknie w ogniu (choć bez ognia jest on samogasnący). Nikt z nas nie projektuje domu z myślą o tym że ma się zapalić. Czy będzie w nim styropian czy wełna jedno jest pewne trzeba z niego uciekać i tyle. Zapach topiącego się styropianu na pewno będzie szybciej wyczuwalny niż palącego się drzewa więźbowego (zwłaszcza jak ktoś pali drzewem kominkowym co może go zmylić).
Dołączam fotki ze stanu obecnego  t. tylko 18 cm styro między krokwiami.

----------


## Jan P.

Bardzo fajnie, tylko ta membrana to nieporozumienie. Musisz wiedzieć , że ona przepuszcza wilgoć w obie strony. Jak nawieje śniegu i będzie on topniał to się przekonasz. Dobrze że trapez- łatwo zdjąć. Jan.

----------


## slawekk1980`

> Jak nawieje śniegu i będzie on topniał to Jan.


Wszystko spłynie do rynny- przy prawidłowym wykonaniu.

----------


## chare

Membrana ułożona jest prawidłowo. Problemem chyba ona nie jest skoro producent przewidział ja do takiego stosowania http://www.mdmsa.com/membrana-dachow...0,0,0,0,0.html

----------


## joint32

Witam. Mam pewien problem, poddasze już wykończone, ale okazało się, że jest mało wełny 20cm. Moje pytanie czy mogę nakleić na skosy i ściankę kolankową 5cm styropianu od wewnątrz?

----------


## marcin_open

Ja tez zamierzam ocieplić poddasze użytkowe styropianem! Mówię nie dla wełny bo co słyszę to nie są dobre opinie o grubości nie wspomnę.

----------


## ALKESHIE

czesc jestem zainteresowany rowniez taka metoda ocieplenia ..z użyciem" super poddasza "organiki nie trzeba uzywac pianki ze wzgl. na sprężystość styropianu mozesz sie ze mna skontaktować za pomoca skype  e -maila ??/ mam pare pytan pozdr .

----------


## marcin_open

Proszę o opinię: 
Chcę ocieplić poddasze uźytkowe ( skosy) styropian 18cm miedzy krokwie (od zewnątrz jest dachówka, łaty, papa, deska i wspomniany styropian.
Pod skosami czyli na 18cm kolejny styropian 5cm i na to płyty osb oraz G-k przykręcany i płyty osb i G-k na wkręty 

Czy coś pominąłem ? 
Proszę nie proponować wełny bo nie zrobię wełną

----------


## pawellukasz

A czemu na ten styropian nie położyć kleju, siatki, kleju tak jak na zewnątrz i mieć sztywną powłokę?
Tylko jeszcze stelaż i płyty gk...
To dodatkowa kasa i czas..

----------

